# Horse trailer purchasing advice



## HHWS (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm looking to purchase a 3-4 horse trailer. 

I drive a 2000 3/4 Chevy longbed single cab, and would like to keep the weight of the trailer right around 5000 lbs. 

I need a tack room and do not want living quarters. 

I have to pay under $7000, but would prefer to be around $5000 - $6000. 

I don't currently have a gooseneck hitch, and with an older truck I am reticent to install one. I prefer pulling a gooseneck trailer, though, so I'm not against it.

I would buy an older, higher quality trailer over a newer, lower quality.

I would love some input into:
Install a gooseneck hitch or not in an older truck?
Steel v aluminum?
2004 CM gooseneck 3 horse slant load or 2004 Silver lite bumper pull 3 horse slant load (same price)

Any other thoughts would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd go for the CM gooseneck. 

I don't see any problem with installing a gooseneck hitch in an older truck, especially if you plan on keeping it for a while.

I prefer aluminum but a steel can be fine if you can keep it under roof.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I guess old is a relative term. There's plenty of people hauling with a truck older than yours.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I am not sure what part of the country you live in but Steel V Aluminum comes down to weight and maintenance for me. Steel can be very very heavy- Alumimum requires acid washing to keep it clean.

What type of hauling will you be doing? How often? Will the trailer be stored in a shed or left outside?

My family hauls 2-3 times per week in the summer and fall months - we pleasure ride and normally haul within a 2 hour distance (1 way) of our home. We have hauled up to 7 hours 1 way. We have an enclosed trailer (no stock slats) with drop down windows on the head side and windows on the butt side. We prefer this as sometimes it is chilly when we haul out. Our trailer is Galvaneel or some other trade name for a non-aluminum non steel trailer. It is a 3 horse slant with a front tack room with a swing out saddle rack. It is 7ft high inside. We have had this trailer for 7 years and it still looks pretty much brand new. It is always cleaned and stored inside after every use. I would buy my trailer again any day - we paid $7200 new for it. The one and only thing I would change about this trailer is that I wish it fit larger (16-17H) and wide horses better. They can ride in it but they cannot lower their head as much as I would like.

We do plan on moving to a gooseneck one day but for how little we haul now and such short distances it is not necessary.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Agree on the CM gooseneck
I used to haul with a bumper pull, and I found it is like day and night, hauling with a gooseneck instead, distributing the weight of that trailer better, thus great increase in stability and maneuverability
Still have our bumper pull stock trailer, but us it only now to haul hay and other stuff


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I prefer the bumper pull, so it leaves the truck bed open. I have experience with CM( not positive),but not SilverLite....


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

greentree said:


> I prefer the bumper pull, so it leaves the truck bed open. I have experience with CM( not positive),but not SilverLite....


 I can see that, if you only have one truck!
As for me, I made sure our new truck was a short box, as it prevents hubby from loading a camper on it, going hunting, leaving me for a time without away to haul my trailer!
Hubby has along box truck for work, and we still have that diesel, with the long box, to put a camper on.
I used to haul a bumper hitch and camper. Would never, never consider doing that now. Even with a hitch equalizer, it got very dicey at times, esp with a strong wind
Of course, we all use what works best for our situation, and there is no one answer, but I do consider hauling with a gooseneck, esp in the mountains, much, much safer
I don't have complete living quarters, but a queen size mattress in the overhang part, is very , very comfortable. Lots of room for tack


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

We do have a slide in truck camper! You are right, it is not fun to drive in the wind, but never felt unsafe.... Loved that camper, but the skin wore out, and now i am trying to figure out how to put the components into the dressing room on my trailer modularly, so that I can remove them to haul a carriage and pair.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I prefer bumper pull due to the roads I take trailers down at times. The goosenecks dont follow right on very narrow winding roads.

And I too like my pickup bed free


----------

